# Cruise Control For Your Cruze?



## TurboTechRacing (Nov 3, 2010)

Who doesn't currently have cruise control on your Cruze, and would like it?

Let us know, by replying in this thread, we may have a solution for you! 

Both for Automatic *and* Manual Transmissions!

:sigh:


----------



## pntballer925 (Feb 27, 2011)

Would love it depending on the price! and if it looks like stock


----------



## casey67 (Apr 20, 2011)

After-market cruise control is available via the dealer. I'm not crazy about it being on a separate stem and almost out of sight, but it does the job and is readable on the information center. I don't understand why it doesn't come standard, that is lame.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

I installed the Rostra curuise control right after I got my car and love it.


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

i would love a auto to manuel conversion kit


----------



## TurboTechRacing (Nov 3, 2010)

Vetterin said:


> I installed the Rostra curuise control right after I got my car and love it.


 
How much did you pay for the product? How much was install or did you do it yourself?

This is the EXACT brand we would carry, want to make sure we only carry it if we can supply the BEST price possible. :th_coolio:


----------



## EL Blanco (Jul 12, 2011)

Vetterin said:


> I installed the Rostra curuise control right after I got my car and love it.


Man that cruise stick looks out of place in the car I'm glad I did steering wheel swap


----------



## pntballer925 (Feb 27, 2011)

EL Blanco said:


> Man that cruise stick looks out of place in the car I'm glad I did steering wheel swap


Did you just buy the steering wheel, or was there another component to the cruise control system?


----------

